# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Your tanks: Nick Ridout

## AquaticQuotient.com

Why cram a tank with all the brightest fish you can find? We visit a reader who uses subtlety to create an intoxicating set-up.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

